

Trying to Revolutionize Condoms - prostoalex
http://www.vice.com/en_us/read/meet-the-guy-trying-to-revolutionize-condoms-139?utm_source=vicefbus

======
comrade1
Condoms are probably one of the most widely used products in the world. Not
just now but throughout history when they were made of intestine and
sheepskin. I'm really surprised that there needs to be a grant like this to
stimulate (eh) condom research.

~~~
sosborn
Condom use is nowhere near where it should be and one of the reasons is that
they degrade the experience. Fix that and watch STDs and unplanned pregnancies
drop.

~~~
gtf21
I wonder how much the problem is that "they degrade the experience" vs. men
having weird psychological/egotistical issues. I feel like most of the common
talk of "it feels better without condoms" is really to do with men just not
wanting to use condoms for some psychosocial reason (no evidence to back this
up).

~~~
teh_klev
Um, no, condoms are (even the ultra-thin ones) are truly awful to use, so much
sensitivity is lost. They also bunch up and move around in unpleasant ways.

That said, if I was single again and having one night stands here and there
I'd always use one without question, no matter how unpleasant I think they
are. Health and fear of paying for an unwanted child outstrip any notional
"weird psychological/egotistical issues".

~~~
gtf21
> Um, no, condoms are (even the ultra-thin ones) are truly awful to use

I'm afraid I just disagree, but I don't think there can be a productive
discussion on this.

> That said, if I was single again and having one night stands here and there
> I'd always use one without question, no matter how unpleasant I think they
> are. Health and fear of paying for an unwanted child outstrip any notional
> "weird psychological/egotistical issues".

Yes, but apparently not everyone is that rational, hence the problem.

